# Streamen auf Twitch.tv



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte nur fragen was nun wichtiger bei diesem GamerPc wäre.
Ich würde gerne Flüssig auf Twitch.tv League of Legends oder Spiele wie Bf4 streamen.
Mein Budget is nicht so viel deswegen muss ich mich entscheiden, entweder Prozessor oder Grafikkarte.
-Entweder der i7 Prozessor(würde auf i5 wechseln) oder die Grafikkarte  Radeon HD 7970 (ich würde auf GTX 760 wechseln)

- PC Baukosten BAU incl. Kleinteile
- PC Gehäuse Thermaltake Urban S31 Midi-Tower (schwarz)
- PC Prozessor 1150 Intel Core i7-4770 4x 3.40 GHz	
- PC Kühler Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev2
- PC Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 Single Channel 1600MHz (1x 8GB)
- PC Grafikkarte PCI-E 3072 MB AMD Radeon HD 7970, DVI, HDMI, 2 x Mini-DisplayPort 
- PC Mainboard 1150 MSI B85M-G43 (Chipsatz: B85/mATX)
- PC 1. Festplatte 1000 GB SATA III, 7200upm
- PC 1. Laufwerk 22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk SATA	
- PC Netzteil 630 Watt Thermaltake German Series 80+	
- PC Soundkarte Onboard Sound
- PC Modem/ISDN/WLAN WLAN 150 MBit PCIe	
- ZUB Windows Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1 OEM inkl. Inst. (max. 16GB RAM)	
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support
- ZUB Monitor 24 Zoll/60.96 cm TFT Samsung S24B150BL 16:9 VGA/DVI FULL HD (1920x1080)	
- ZUB Kabel Hochwertiges HDMI Monitor/TV Kabel, 1.8 M

Ich freue mich auf baldige Antwort,
LG Ibcop


----------



## Jesse21 (23. Oktober 2013)

zum Streamen empfehle ich einen zweiten Monitor, ne gute Internetleitung (guten Upload).
Ich würde sagen i5 reicht.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Ich hab noch zwei Fragen:
-Die 3072 MB AMD Radeon R9 280x soll besser als die 7970 sein, stimmt das?
-Und das ist meine Internetleitung : Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (BLS2CP4G3D1339DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G)
1 x ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Raijintek Aidos
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Sparpotential gibt es bei der Grafikkarte (was dann natürlich weniger Leistung bedeutet), bei der CPU (was aber das Streamen laggy macht), beim Gehäuse und beim Netzteil.

Insgesamt kostet die "Vollversion" ca. 950-960€ inklusive Versand und die "Sparversion" dürfte irgendwo bei 750-800€ liegen.

Für'n Monitor... Frag den pc-nutzer, der kennt sich anscheinend recht gut damit aus.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2013)

Das Netzteil ist Mist. --> be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wieso 1x8 GB? Ich würde entweder 2x4GB kaufen oder gleich 2x8GB.

Der i7-4770 ist total sinnfrei --> Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: Also bezogen auf den Startpost  Die Zusammenstellung von Teutonnen ist sehr gut


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal möchte ich mich für die schnelle Antwort bedanken 
Ich würde den Pc gerne bei One.de bestellen, weil:
1.Ich gerne per Nachname bestellen würde(was bei mindfactory soweit ich weiß nicht geht).
2.Ich glaube nicht, dass ich es schaffe meinen Pc alleine zu bauen.

Nun meine Fragen:
Die Internetleitung liegt bei 32.31 mbits Download und bei 2Mbits Upload.
Kann ich damit Streamen? Also mit der gleichen Leitung ging es bei League of Legends in 768p mit 20 Fps (Zurzeit habe ich ein Notebook  Nvidia 610m und einen i3 prozessor).

Und ist die 3072 MB AMD Radeon R9 280x besser als die 7970er?
Da die R9 280x im Shop 10 Euro billiger ist und die meisten meinen sie sei besser.


----------



## ztrew (23. Oktober 2013)

Die R9 280X ist die Neuauflage der 7970 also der gleiche chip mit minimalen Veränderungen. Und ich würde dir da die Karten normal eh das gleiche kosten eine R9 zu nehmen.


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (23. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, aber irgendwelche Fertigrechner würde ich mir nicht kaufen. Da hast du meistens irgendeinen scheinbar ganz tollen "Blender" ("8-Kern CPU") drin, dazu meist total billige Netzteile und Überteuert sind die Dinger auch meistens.
Wenn du den Zusammenbau nicht selbst machen kannst/möchtest, kannst du dich aber entweder hier umschauen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
oder bei Hardwareversand den Zusammenbau für 20€ dazubuchen.
Und Zahlung per Nachname geht übrigens bei MF.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Zum Thema Zusammenbau:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Ansonsten kannst du auch einen von uns fragen, ob er dir per Skype oder so hilft. Ich mache gerade genau das mit dem User polypropylen.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Zu Softy
Ich bestelle bei One.de, da hab ich jetzt nicht soviel Auswahl.
-Ich hätte ein be quiet! mit 530
-Was ist nun der unterschied zwischen 1x8 gb und 2x4 (hab nur 1x8)
-Ich werde mir einen Intel Core i5 holen.4570 oder 4760?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

4570 aber zum Streamen wäre der Xeon besser.


----------



## Zecke01 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

also ich habe einen Computer von One.de mal gehabt.
Oft sind das ganze Überraschungsboxen, weil man einfach nicht weiß was drin ist.
Nachname geht bei Mindfactory immer noch !

Lass dir den Pc zusammen bauen von jemanden oder lerne es.
Einen Computer zusammenbauen ist nicht schwer !

MfG Zecke01


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt, frag mal Polypropylen, mit dem hab ich den PC gerade via Skype zusammengebaut.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich mit dem Xeon irgendwelche einbußen?
Und ich wollte noch kurz fragen wie das mit der Seite Hardwareversand geht, kann man da auch die Pc's bearbeiten?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Was genau möchtest du machen? Du kaufst normalerweise die Einzelteile ...einzeln 

Ein Xeon ist übrigens ein besserer i7 bzw anders rum ist ein i7 eine CPU, bei der es nicht zum Xeon gereicht hat^^


----------



## Veteranboy (23. Oktober 2013)

Auf die Pc Frage gehen andere ein, deswegen widme ich mich deiner Twitch-Frage.

Für Twitch solltest du auf jeden fall CPU Rechenleistung besitzen. Das heißt Xeon oder i7. Mit dem i5 denke ich würde es in League of Legends warscheinlich gehen , jedoch würde BF4 zuviel Leistung ziehen und du hättest keine Reserven mehr. Die Grafikkarten reichen alle zum streamen. 

Nun zum Upload:
Dein Upload ist okay zum streamen, du kannst so ca. 1500 Kbits einstellen und dann solltest du flüssig 720 @30fps streamen können.

Hier noch eine Hilfe zum streamen: Open Broadcaster Software - Estimator

Bestes Free Prog: Open Broadcaster Software - Index


----------



## ztrew (23. Oktober 2013)

Der xeon ist praktisch ein i7 ohne ocen und integrierte Grafik die ja eh unteresannt ist. Und bei hardwareversand kann man einfach alle Teile + Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (23. Oktober 2013)

bei Hardwareversand kannst du einfach alle Komponenten in den Warenkorb werfen und danach den Service zum Zusammenbau klicken.
Der Xeon ist ein i7 4770k ohne Übertaktungspotential und integrierte Grafikeinheit. Und er hat 100 MHz weniger auf dem Tacho (was aber sogut wie keinen Unterschied macht). Einbußen hast du also nicht sofern du auf OC verzichten möchtest.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön!
Ist der Pc bei Mindfactory wie bei Hardwareversand zusammengebaut?
Ich glaub ich würde das zusammenbauen nicht schaffen 
Ihr alle kriegt von mir ein gefällt mir da jeder von euch mir sehr weitergeholfen hat.
Dankeschön!


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

nen PC zusammenzubauen ist doch leicht O_O 

Es gibt überall genau 1 Stecker, der reinpasst und wenn es mehrere gibt, sind sie angeschrieben.


----------



## ztrew (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja der Zusammenbau dürfte ziemlich gleich sein aber selber bauen ist auch nicht schwer.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe das ist leicht !
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ce21f7dc295cc59644b744a2c1ceb679e3250392f9
Geht das so, bzw passen die Teile und gehen die auch alle in den Tower?

edit: fehlt da nicht noch das Mainboard?


----------



## ztrew (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja da fehlt ein Mainboard z.b. Gigabyte h87 hd3


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so gut bei PcSachen, aber im link ist das ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail.
Ist das dass Mainboard?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Jap.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Ist aber kein Betriebssystem dabei?
Ist die SSD unbedingt notwendig?


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Ne, das brauchst du auch noch.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MS-Windows-7.../261280371008?pt=Software&hash=item3cd5861140


----------



## Zecke01 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab gehört bei Pc-Firtz soll man günstig an Betirebsystem kommen  (Spaß bitte ja nicht machen !)
Ich habe meins von einem Ebayhändler, SB-Versionen sind das und laufen top.
Außer du hast noch eins, ich gucke mal nach dem Namen und du kannst dir das überlegen 

MfG Zecke01


----------



## Erok (23. Oktober 2013)

Fürs streamen kannst Dir sogar überlegen, auf einen FX 8320 zu gehen, dafür dann eine GTX 770 oder eben eine R9 280x rein bauen samt SSD 

Wäre erstens günstiger, und die Leistung fürs gamen und streamen auf Twitch.tv wäre gegeben 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ztrew (23. Oktober 2013)

Am besten erstmal nicht mehr bei pcfritz bestellen da dort vor einigen Wochen eine groß razia wegen angeblich gefälschter Windows Kopien war. Ich habe noch nicht gehört dass das geklärt wurde also nicht dort bestellen.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Zu Erok,
AMD FX Series FX-8320 vom Preis her ist der nicht besser als der Xeon?
Und die GTX770 hat nur 2Gb, bei der offiziellen Battlefield 4 seite steht 3 Gb wären optimal O.o.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Die gtx 770 ist im Moment für'n Arsch, die 280x sind praktisch gleich schnell und 80€++ billiger^^


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Das Endergebnis:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2204adb6541131b940b64c2169b62796007d1be89952e


----------



## Erok (23. Oktober 2013)

Ein FX 8320 kostet zur Zeit 128 Euro : https://geizhals.de/amd-fx-8320-fd8320frhkbox-a852342.html

Der Xeon 1230v3 kostet 206 Euro : https://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-bx80646e31230v3-a954057.html

Weiss nicht, wo Du da siehst, daß er gleichviel kostet ? Ich sehe da eine Preis-Differenz von 78 Euro 

Den FX 8320 übertaktest Du dann noch samt einem HR Macho Kühler, dann haste die Leistung des 8350 und bist nicht sehr viel schlechter dran als mit dem Xeon beim gamen und streamen zusammen 

Dafür kannste Dir dann eine SSD rein kaufen oder eben eine GTX 770 statt einer R9 280x - Aber bei einer GTX 770 auf jedenfall noch mit der Bestellung bis 28.10 warten, dann gibts gleich 3 Games dazu, welche Du locker für 60 Euro verkauft bekommst, dann sieht der Preisunterschied zwischen einer AMD und der GTX 770 bei weitem nicht mehr so drastisch aus  

Und  für Battlefield 4 würden sie Dir auch ein Crossfire-Gespann von 2 x R9 290x empfehlen, worauf Du pfeiffen kannst  Die GTX 770 läuft absolut problemlos damit  

Greetz Erok


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Sind in dem ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel
eigentlich auch die Kabel für die HDD und SSD dabei?
MfG Ibcop


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Zwei glaube ich.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja, es sind 2 SATA Kabel dabei. Wenn Du also noch ein opt. Laufwerk anschließen willst, brauchst Du noch 1 SATA Kabel.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Würde die Graka auch gehen?
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Geht auch, ja.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2013)

Fürs Streamen kann man auch über 'nen FX8350 nachdenken...


----------



## Erok (23. Oktober 2013)

ibcop schrieb:


> Würde die Graka auch gehen?
> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0



Die kannst Du sogar noch sehr fein übertakten 

Habe sie selbst letzte Woche mal gebencht mit 3 D Mark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

OK gut 
Der Xeon hat 4 oder wieviel Kerne, da ein paar meinten der wäre wie der i7?


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Weiß jemand ob die Teile zusammenpassen bzw könnten Probleme auftauchen.
Ich hab nämlich keine Lust mir Sata 3 Kabel nachbestellen zu lassen lieber davor als dann keine SSD


----------



## djamade (23. Oktober 2013)

Sata-Kabel liegen in der Regel dem Mainboard bei, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wieviele.

Ich würde allerdings für dein vorhaben von einem Xeon CPU absehen und zu einen Core i5/7 greifen.
Der Grund dafür ist die integrierte Grafikeinheit, diese ermöglich die Benutzung von QuickSync ( Intel Quick Sync Video - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ). Wenn man vor hat was mit Videos zu machen die beste Wahl meiner Meinung nach.

Desweiter Unterstütz die Open Broadcaster Software auch QuickSync.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Würde das viel ausmachen?


----------



## djamade (23. Oktober 2013)

Beim Convertieren von Videos brings es dir eine massive Zeitersparnis. (Quick Sync: A Secret Weapon, Refined - Intel Core i7-3770K Review: A Small Step Up For Ivy Bridge)

Beim Streamen reduziert es die CPU-Last enorm. Das ist bei Titeln wie League of Legends zwar nicht so wichtig aber wenn du CPU lastige Spiele (bf4?) streamen willst.
Wenn du ein bisschen Googlst findest du leute die mit QuickSync 50% weniger CPU-Last haben. (zb.: ESR - Using QuickSync with OBS while Streaming - Hardware Forum)


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Sollte ich Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit auf der SSD oder HDD installieren?
Wofür benutz ich eigentlich die SSD?


----------



## djamade (23. Oktober 2013)

Der Vorteil einer SSD ist die Geschwindigkeit. Also installierst du natürlich dein Betriebssystem,Programme,Spiele (jenachdem wie groß die SSD ist) auf die SSD.
Auf die HDD packst du die Großen sachen wie Filme,Musik,ISOs,Backups usw.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke 
Nur welchen Prozessor würdet ihr empfehlen.
Er ist für 1. Gaming und Streamen 2.Videobearbeitung.
Priorität 1.Hoch
Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz 
Oder
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

klar den Xeon.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie viel Anwendungen kann der Xeon gleichzeitig verarbeiten also der Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz?
Ich hab etwas von HyperThreading gelesen.


----------



## djamade (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde dir ganz klar den Core i7 4770k empfehlen. Die 100€ mehr, gegenüber einem Core i5, würde ich investieren.
Der Trend geht ziemlich deutlich in Richtung Multi-Threading und da ist man meiner Meinung nach mit 8 logischen Kernen (HT) besser dran in zukünftigen Titeln.

Wenn du dazu noch Streamen willst in entsprechender Qualität und dabei Laggfrei Spielen willst sicher die beste Wahl.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Der 1230v3 bietet 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.


----------



## djamade (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du einen Xeon in betracht ziehst dann den Xeon E3-1245v3 Intel Xeon E3-1245v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
Ist minimal teurer hat dafür eine iGPU und somit QuickSync.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Hier muss ich mal fragen, geht es WIRKLICH um Rendern oder um sowas wie Youtube-Videos?


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Intel Core i7 4770S
Wär der nun besser als der Xeon.
Die meinungen gehen hier auseinander...


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich frage einfach nochmal... Geht es um echtes Rendern oder um Videos? Beides hat nicht viel miteinander zu tun...


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für den Post zwischendurch, ich hab die Antwort geschrieben bevor ich Aktualisiert habe.
Also ich bräuchte den Pc für Gaming/Streaming , auch fürs Rendern von Videos.
ABER ich lege jetzt nicht so viel wert darauf wie lange so ein Video Rendert also eher fürs Gaming und Streaming 
Danke nochmal für den PcTeile die du mir am Anfang zusammen gestellt hast  !
MfG Ibcop


----------



## djamade (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja ich denke wenn er Streamt, möchte er vllt auch Videos Aufzeichnen und weiter verarbeiten bzw. irgendwann an den Punkt kommen.

Wenn ich mir hier die CPU-Last anschaue von BF4 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...talyst-13-10-beta-v2-im-benchmark-bf4_cpu.png
Dann wird das mit dem Streamen und zocken schon sehr knapp.

Daher mein Rat einen CPU mit QuickSync kaufen.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Oktober 2013)

Videos werden nicht gerendert..
Die werden nur recodiert und dafür braucht man praktisch nichts Anderes als Rechenleistung.

Wie das mit dem Streamen aussieht.. kA.


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir gedacht, dann nehme ich den Intel Core i7 4770S 4x 3.10GHz. 
Würde das mit dem Streaming dann klappen?


----------



## ibcop (23. Oktober 2013)

Den könnte ich mir auch noch holen Intel Core i7 2600K


----------



## djamade (23. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Videos werden nicht gerendert..
> Die werden nur recodiert und dafür braucht man praktisch nichts Anderes als Rechenleistung.
> 
> Wie das mit dem Streamen aussieht.. kA.


Das Streamen ist da Quasi nix anderes nur das es in Echtzeit passieren muss.
Beides wird durch QuickSync positiv beinflusst. Dadurch das die iGPU die Codierung übernimmt wird der CPU beim Streamen entlastet.

Wie bereits geschrieben nimm den Intel Xeon E3-1245v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, , wenn du auf den Preis achtetn muss, der kostet nur 20-30€ mehr als der hier vorgeschlagene Xeon hat dafür aber eine iGPU und ist somit QuickSync fähig.


----------



## ibcop (24. Oktober 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem AMD FX Series FX-8350?
Lieber den oder den Intel Xeon E3-1245v3 ?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Oktober 2013)

djamade schrieb:


> Das Streamen ist da Quasi nix anderes nur das es in Echtzeit passieren muss.
> Beides wird durch QuickSync positiv beinflusst. Dadurch das die iGPU die Codierung übernimmt wird der CPU beim Streamen entlastet.


 
Ok dann den Xeon 1245v3, da gebe ich dir Recht. 




ibcop schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem AMD FX Series FX-8350?
> Lieber den oder den Intel Xeon E3-1245v3 ?



Wenn, dann den FX 8320 und selber übertakten. Kann man auch machen. Je mehr Zeug gleichzeitig gemacht wird, desto stärker wird der FX - an den Xeon kommt er dann fast ran, aber eben nicht ganz.


----------



## ibcop (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mich ein bisschen erkundet und im Mainboard sind nur 2 Sata III Kabel also brauch ich noch eins(Laufwek,HDD,SSD) welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Oktober 2013)

NZXT 4x SATA Kabel schwarz 0.6m (CB-SATA44P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit hsat du dann sicher genug


----------



## ibcop (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist dies ok?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22039c1cd5bac55ae667ddc9268f347cddf0398823f7d


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Oktober 2013)

wozu einen Xeon 1245v3 lieber ein Xeon 1230v3 oder ein i7 4770k


----------



## ibcop (24. Oktober 2013)

Guck dir den Thread an, dann verstehst du es


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Oktober 2013)

ibcop schrieb:


> Ist dies ok?
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/9a249822039c1cd5bac55ae667ddc9268f347cddf0398823f7d



Ist ok, aber der ram geht günstiger: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-RAM-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL11-Dual-Kit_803605.html

Ebenso die gpu: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Lite-Retail-_935700.html

Die gigabyte hat übrigens einen vcore lock


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Oktober 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die gigabyte hat übrigens einen vcore lock



Gut, bei 1100MHz Boost kannst du sowieso nicht mehr viel herausholen 
Wenn du aber übertakten willst, kommst du an der Sapphire eigentlich nicht vorbei.


----------



## ibcop (24. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand noch ein gutes HDMI Kabel?
Passen auch die Teile überhaupt in das Gehäuse?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f39f54a3bd31c177a7ade64c97ed64f18b4d98a983


----------



## ibcop (24. Oktober 2013)

Irgendjemand Ideen?


----------



## ztrew (24. Oktober 2013)

Das amazon basic ist ganz gut. In das Gehäuse sollte alles passen aber ich würde so einen Rechner nicht in ein 30€ Gehäuse stecken.


----------



## ibcop (24. Oktober 2013)

Ok also welches Gehäuse würdest du empfehlen?
Sollte schon preiswert sein :/
Reicht das Netzteil?
Ich will wirklich nichts mit dem Pc falsch machen  !


----------



## ztrew (24. Oktober 2013)

NT reicht dicke würde aber ein e9 mit 480W nehmen da es technisch einfach etwas besser und aktueller ist. Gehäuse kannst du dir mal das bitfenix shinobi und die Corsair oder fractal Gehäuse anschauen sind jetzt nur ein paar Beispiele schau einfach was dir gefällt aber normal sollte man schon mehr als 50€ ausgeben da die Qualität dann schon besser ist.


----------



## ibcop (27. Oktober 2013)

Das Bitfenix Shinobi hat kein SSD Schacht hab ich bei den Kommentare gelesen :o?
Das ist der Pc https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22012ac293d0c3cd91777179a659a81051a6b3f17e518
Welches Gehäuse würde noch infrage kommen (30-50 Euro)?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2013)

Beim Shinobi kann man die SSD in einem 3,5" Schacht befestigen. Nimm aber nicht das Shinobi Core, das hat keinen Lüfter und auch kein BitFenix Logo und keine Zierleisten in der Front.

--> 8423728 - BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil


----------



## ibcop (28. Oktober 2013)

Der Pc : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22058a7edb6b01d4b3ddd6c4e5da54e38b2c8cc422249
Brauch ich die SSD und den Kühler?


----------



## ibcop (28. Oktober 2013)

Und was ich noch fragen wollte:
-Kann ich Lan anschließen?
-Würde sich der Preis noch etwas billiger regeln lassen(nicht an der graka oder am Prozessor)


----------



## ibcop (28. Oktober 2013)

Irgendjemand ideen?


----------



## ztrew (28. Oktober 2013)

LAN sollte beim MB integriert sein. Sparen außer an CPU und GPU kann man eigentlich nicht mehr viel außer du würdest ihn selbst bauen.


----------



## ibcop (28. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Sparmöglichkeiten hab ich doch gefunen(einen am CPU , ich verzichte auf die Grafikkarte)
Lüfter RAM und Tower.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d5d6136386634417dfea03ea40c07bf5d89139a217
Passen alle Teile zusammen und in den Tower?
Reicht der Lüfter?
Und einen guten CPU Kühler konnte ich nicht finden(Brauch ich den fürs Streamen und Bf4 spielen?)


----------



## ztrew (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja das passt alles.


----------



## ibcop (30. Oktober 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ab449821cd43cf9dbca1af6271e397f1281b4e448a
Braucht man für das Headset eine Soundkarte?
Und macht 5.1 und 7.1 in Battlefield etwas aus?


----------



## ibcop (31. Oktober 2013)

Irgendjemand Ideen?


----------

